#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Saving excel sheet attachments as Txt files

## mayurpatil

Hi,

I want to make a script which automatically saves the .xls attachments as .txt file when a mail arrives.

I am able to save them as .xls by using the following code .




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


. Can this code be modified so the attachments are saved as .txt(tab delimited) or .csv.

Thank you in advance,

Mayur

----------


## mikeTRON

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...-name-using-vb
http://www.cpearson.com/excel/ImpText.aspx
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/excel-q...ml#post3292603

----------

